

Facebook and Apple Now Pay for Women to Freeze Eggs - Alex3917
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/perk-facebook-apple-now-pay-women-freeze-eggs-n225011

======
zaccus
Can they freeze your youthful energy as well? I'm not sure that having kids in
high school when I'm in my 70s sounds like much fun. Also, it would be nice to
know my grandkids someday. So this isn't much of a solution.

------
themoonbus
This seems to be in the same vein as say, providing free dinner for employees.

It's a perk, but it's designed to make it easier for you to live your life in
a way that's beneficial to the company. Work for us. Stay late. Delay having
kids.

------
ak310i
this is gross. what are the stats on success rate of pregnancy with frozen
eggs? maybe companies should look at mechanisms to support flexible work
schedules instead of playing god & experimenting on women.

